# It Really Happened...



## lizzy (Apr 13, 2006)

Last month, I went out to my parent's anniversary party. I didn't realize until that night that I barely fit into the formal dress I had chosen to wear weeks ago. So, I bought one of those all in one girdles from Fredricks of Hollywood and I was able to zip up the dress - barely. I felt like I was encased in armor it was so tight. But, I did go and had a good time...too good of a time. I ate all the appetizers brought around and really dug into my dinner and the desserts - wow. I knew it was difficult to breath with this girdle, but I guess because of all the beer I was drinking I didn't really feel the gradual porking out going on underneath my dress. 

When I had to stand up to make a speech to our guests, I suddenly felt very full...bloated from all the beer and food I had been ingesting. I could feel my rolls of fat rebellling putting a real strain on my zipper. Well, it's not what you're thinking...it didn't burst open. But, I did find it difficult to say what I had to because it felt like I was holding my breath or I'd burst the whole time. It seemed like forever until it was my brother's turn to say something and I could "sit" down. 

I found I couldn't sit down and I still had cake and pastry that was put on my plate that I had to finish. I was going to bypass the dessert but my Auntie Kay said to me, "Deary, what's a little more to hurt." Then she did something really strange and patted my belly. She said that I had really fattened up since she last saw me and that she didn't think this little bit would matter. My plate was covered with pastry! I had been foolish and just took before without thinking. And, I was stuffed already. I didn't know how I was going to get them all in.

I started slowly while I chatted with my elderly aunt. Every time I slowed down, she would push another one in my face. With each bite I could feel the rolls of fat pushing up against the lining my dress. What was worst was that I was forced to sit by my aunt who didn't believe in eating when standing. So I really felt the squeeze. She kept talking, I kept eating, and my belly kept blowing up. I could almost feel my dress creaking...but I think I was only imagining it. 

I had the last mouthful and relaxed. My zipper still held. That's when my Auntie Kay pushed over the cake and ice cream I had also picked up from the buffet earlier. I tried to push it away and say I needed to talk to my brother, but she wouldn't hear of it. "In this family, we clean our plates. If you weren't going to eat it then you shouldn't have taken it. What's the matter, are you getting a bellyache?" 

I didn't want her to make a scene because I knew it would have been embarrassing, so I did what she said. It was murder finishing every crumb of cake and the eating the ice cream. I was so glad a lot of it melted. I was also glad that she didn't notice and make me drain the bowl into my already painfully bloated belly. I finally finished and excused myself. 

Before I entered the ladies restroom, I turned and noticed an almost evil grin on her face. I was wondering if she were a closet encourager (which is possibility looking at the size of her sons) or she just wanted to teach me a lesson and make me pay for my gluttony. And, I was paying...the pressure was intense and I knew that if I tried taking off my girdle that I'd never be able to secure the dress again. 

I got a real shock when I looked at myself in the full length mirror. I still to this day do not know how the zipper held, considering the sight. It was not the overly rounded hourglass I had started out with this evening. I looked like overstuffed sausage about to break its casings. 

My cousin Mary came up behind me and poked my ballooning midsection. "Wow," she said. "You really have to slow down. You've gotten so fat. We were all talking about it." I asked her what she meant. Mary told me that my weight gain was one of the hot topics of conversation at their tables. They were actually making bets when they saw me stuffing myself..if I would bust out of my dress. 

"Oh, and then we saw what Kay was doing and Gary was sure you'd explode," Mary laughed. "You had to see your face. I could see you were having a lot of difficulty, but I knew you would be able to do it."

I couldn't believe what I was hearing. She kissed me on the cheek and rubbed my belly saying that it made her a little richer tonight. I asked her to make my appologies - that I was going home. I was that uncomfortable. I made it to the car, sat behind the wheel, and I felt my dress give way in a seam. I heard the tear which releved very little of the pressure.

I was so inflated that I had to literly cut my way out of my girdle. What I relief! I was finally free. I don't see myself ever doing that again...at least not in the presence of my family.


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2006)

Seen it....


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

lizzy said:


> Last month, I went out to my parent's anniversary party. I didn't realize until that night that I barely fit into the formal dress I had chosen to wear weeks ago. So, I bought one of those all in one girdles from Fredricks of Hollywood and I was able to zip up the dress - barely. I felt like I was encased in armor it was so tight. But, I did go and had a good time...too good of a time. I ate all the appetizers brought around and really dug into my dinner and the desserts - wow. I knew it was difficult to breath with this girdle, but I guess because of all the beer I was drinking I didn't really feel the gradual porking out going on underneath my dress.
> 
> .


If there's anything hotter than feeding/stuffing, it's feeding/stuffing with incestuous overtones!!

??


----------



## GPL (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, what a nice family you have! *not*
I would be ashamed to death if my family would do this to a big girl.

Well, good to hear about you Lizzy and also welcome! I saw it was just your second post...

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## lizzy (Apr 13, 2006)

You're right...nice- they are not. That's why I don't like dealing with them. You'd think they'd be a little more tackful considering they're all different shapes and sizes themselves. Oh, well... 

Thanks for the welcome. : )


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

lizzy said:


> You're right...nice- they are not. That's why I don't like dealing with them. You'd think they'd be a little more tackful considering they're all different shapes and sizes themselves. Oh, well...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. : )


Do you think they all have crushes on you, lizzy? Even the old ones? Because that would be interesting. It would make for a great story!


----------



## ripley (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> story!




Exactly.  Minimum extender.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 14, 2006)

Why am I reminded of:

"Dear Playboy Forum. I never thought anything like this would ever happen to me, but I swear it really happened................"

*eyeroll*


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> Exactly.  Minimum extender.


yeah, that's what i was going for. 

Do you ever have a moment, though, when you're doing something and you realize it WOULD make a good story? I pulled out a pair of old (unworn) jeans from my closet not long ago, and realized I shouldn't toss them, but should wear them to the pottery studio (and avoid ruining another pair of pants). And man, week after week, I struggle to get into them and zip them. I've just given up. Talk about uncomfortable. A big t-shirt hides the problem and away I go. But not before my aunt humps me a little.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 14, 2006)

She forgot to add that after the dinner, they all went pony-riding, and she'd gotten so fat, her pony snapped in half.


----------



## Emma (Apr 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> She forgot to add that after the dinner, they all went pony-riding, and she'd gotten so fat, her pony snapped in half.



Then she ate it and grew fatter and fatter.


----------



## ripley (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> yeah, that's what i was going for.
> 
> Do you ever have a moment, though, when you're doing something and you realize it WOULD make a good story? I pulled out a pair of old (unworn) jeans from my closet not long ago, and realized I shouldn't toss them, but should wear them to the pottery studio (and avoid ruining another pair of pants). And man, week after week, I struggle to get into them and zip them. I've just given up. Talk about uncomfortable. A big t-shirt hides the problem and away I go. But not before my aunt humps me a little.




Oh man...the aunt humping had me literally laughing out loud on a day when I didn't think I could laugh out loud. Thanks Jes. 
*rep coming your way*


----------



## Pink (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> yeah, that's what i was going for.
> 
> Do you ever have a moment, though, when you're doing something and you realize it WOULD make a good story? I pulled out a pair of old (unworn) jeans from my closet not long ago, and realized I shouldn't toss them, but should wear them to the pottery studio (and avoid ruining another pair of pants). And man, week after week, I struggle to get into them and zip them. I've just given up. Talk about uncomfortable. A big t-shirt hides the problem and away I go. But not before my aunt humps me a little.



girl I am crying I am laughing so hard. You need your own sitcom.


----------



## lizzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Pink, sometimes my life seems to be a cartoon...but that's what makes it more fun.


----------



## Jes (Apr 15, 2006)

Pink said:


> girl I am crying I am laughing so hard. You need your own sitcom.


Well, a sitcom OR a visit from DCFS, you know?


----------



## RedHead (Apr 15, 2006)

I read this thinkin' what a bunch of sadistic, mean a**holes she has...then I realized the "story"


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 16, 2006)

It's a hot little vignette though.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> It's a hot little vignette though.


Apparently, you don't know my family.


----------



## Phalloidium (Apr 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> Apparently, you don't know my family.



I'm not sure if I want to!


----------



## zonker (Sep 27, 2007)

A great real-life story...

I love how you and your growing figure were evidently a hot topic unbeknownst to you... and apparently, they were watching you eat even more!

(I used the word "unbeknownst" just to impress you, Lizzy...)

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jes said:


> yeah, that's what i was going for.
> 
> Do you ever have a moment, though, when you're doing something and you realize it WOULD make a good story? I pulled out a pair of old (unworn) jeans from my closet not long ago, and realized I shouldn't toss them, but should wear them to the pottery studio (and avoid ruining another pair of pants). And man, week after week, I struggle to get into them and zip them. I've just given up. Talk about uncomfortable. A big t-shirt hides the problem and away I go. But not before my aunt humps me a little.



If I would have had a relative stuffing pastries in my mouth at the time I was reading this one of them would have flown across the room because I laughed out loud at the aunt part!


----------



## Koldun (Sep 30, 2007)

I like your stories Lizzy - got any more


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 1, 2007)

Obnoxious bitches up in here.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 1, 2007)

Obvious troll is obvious, but this copy pasta is DELICIOUS.


----------



## lizzy (Oct 2, 2007)

zonker said:


> A great real-life story...
> 
> I love how you and your growing figure were evidently a hot topic unbeknownst to you... and apparently, they were watching you eat even more!
> 
> ...



LOL. I guess so. But that was sometime ago. Now up to 220 lbs. I guess they'll have more of me to watch in future.


----------

